#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Spreadsheets & Presentations >  >  >  Heavy Oil Programs _Worksheet

## Mohamed

Please find the attached Excel Worksheet         program which contain the following 

    Program    Description

    0    Conversion Factors

    1    API - Determines oil API, density and molecular weight at any temperature

    2    Water Properties:  Density and thermal properties of water

    3    Thermal Properties:  Heat capacity, thermal conductivity and diffusivity of
        fluid saturated rocks/and liquids

    4    Viscosity of Liquid Mixtures & Emulsions

    5    PVT:  Determine Bo, Bw,Bg, GOR, Pb,compressibility, dead/live oil viscosity                             at reservoir temperature

    6    Steam Tables 

    7    Heat of Combustion

    8    Heat Conduction:  erfc function

    9    Hot Water Injection:  Temperature away from injector

    10    Steam Zone Volume

    11    Steam Conformance

    12    Oil-Steam Ratio

    13    Combustion Parameters

    14    Single Phase Pressure Drop in Pipeline

    15    Wellhead Steam Rates and Pressure Drops

    16    Waterflood Voidage Replacement Ratio

    17    Bottomhole Pressure Determination from Acoustic Shot

    18    Recombination at Separator

    19    Residual Oil Saturation After Steamflood

    20    Reserves

    21    SAGD

    22    Horizontal Wells

    23    Thermal Casings

    24    Wellbore Heatlosses

    25    Reservoir Properties

    26    Optimum Working Interest

    27    Optimum Number of Drilling Locations and PDV

    28    Success-Fail Model

    29    Original-Gas-In-Place

    30    Refinery Calculations

    30.1    Petroleum Fractions

    31    Relative Permeability

    32    Slurry Viscosity

    33    DST

    34    Volumetrics

    35    Engineering Economics

    36    Sask Royalties



    37    Alta Royalties

    38    Oil Prices

    39    OPEC and World Production

    40    Progressive Cavity Pumps and Pumps (IPR)

    41    Steam Distribution Systems

    42    Minimum Miscibility Pressure & VAPEX

    43    EOR Parameters

    44    EOR Royalties

    45    Tracers - Radioactive

    46    Heavy Fractions

    47    Mining

    48    Production Facilities

    49    Catalyst

    50    Canadian Dollar

    51    References and Assignments

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Heavy Oil Programs _Worksheet

----------


## greges2009

Thank you.

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## elopez138

Awesome! Gracias Jose

----------


## jdigiovanni

Thank You

----------


## anihita

thanks for sharing this amazing excel sheet

----------


## dodji

thanks a lot

----------


## tommy.sharing

thanks

----------


## hoangducbk

thank you Mohamed.

----------


## chemengshan

great, thanks for sharing.

----------


## ayyazveer

thnkx

----------


## LucasG

thank a lot ,

----------


## nativo80

Thank 4 this!!!

See More: Heavy Oil Programs _Worksheet

----------


## pinewave

Great job!

----------


## williamsking

Excellent! Thanks for sharing!

----------


## mouradbz

thanks

----------


## milanais

Thank you. :Joyous:

----------


## himansh1990

thanks a lot :-)

----------


## dedy14

Thank you

----------


## Iain50

Thank you for spreadsheet suite

----------


## mutrosa

Thank you

----------


## korcunl

that's great.. thank you!

----------


## tetio.spam

could you exchange it again? The link is no more valid
Thanks
Tetio

----------


## tetio.spam

could you exchange it again? The link is no more valid
Thanks
Tetio

----------


## 101043728

Excellent work!!!

See More: Heavy Oil Programs _Worksheet

----------


## saidbenabdallah

Thanks Bro.

----------


## fouedrd

many Thanks

----------


## metalerosalvaje

thank!! really interesting!!

----------

